

How to Stay Safe on Public Wi-Fi Networks - ssclafani
http://lifehacker.com/5576927/how-to-stay-safe-on-public-wi+fi-networks

======
epochwolf
On OSX 10.6 (And maybe older versions?) just do this.

System Preferences -> Security -> Firewall -> Advanced... -> Block all
incoming connections

And then start a vpn of your choice. I just open a terminal and type

    
    
        start_vpn
    

which is an alias for

    
    
        sudo openvpn ~/.openvpn/client.conf
    

:)

~~~
csmeder
any recommended VPNs? How much should one expect to pay for the service?

~~~
epochwolf
Well, I installed openvpn on a vps I happen to have sitting around.

If you're up to installing openvpn yourself head on over to rackspace and grab
a 256mb vps. (Be prepared to spend a few hours reading some docs to set up
openvpn.)

[http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers...](http://www.rackspacecloud.com/cloud_hosting_products/servers/pricing)

